
Why It Feels Like Your Phone Is Vibrating In Your Pocket When It Isn't - jonbaer
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-07/why-it-feels-your-phone-buzzing-your-pocket-when-it-isnt?src=SOC&dom=fb
======
pwg
The original is here:

[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20130701-why-you-feel-
phanto...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20130701-why-you-feel-phantom-
phone-calls/all)

